# Jalapeno Wild Game Steaks



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This tastes super and works well with any big game or beef.

*Jalapeno Steak*

*Ingredients:*
4 - jalapenos, stemmed
4 - cloves garlic, peeled
1/3 cup - lime juice
1 1/2 tbsp - cracked black pepper
1 tbsp - dried oregano 
1 tbsp - coarse salt

1 1/2 lb - cube steak

*Directions:*
Cut garlic and peppers in pieces
Place marinade ingredients in a blender and puree.
Place steaks and marinade in a Ziploc bag. Store in refrigerator overnight.
Remove meat and drain. Discard marinade.
On a hot BBQ grill cook steaks for 5 to 6 minutes on each side.

Serve with rice.

Bison cube steak:


Bison can be tough, so medium rare is enough:


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

You had me at jalapeno :mrgreen:

I'll have to try this one!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks as good as it sounds! I'll have to try this soon. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking eats there Goob. And no guts! Outstanding!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that an appetizer portion ? :shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Goob I bet that would be good on duck breasts?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dang, that looks good. Any leftovers?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That sure looks a lot better than my peanut butter and jelly sandwich I have for lunch today...


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> That sure looks a lot better than my peanut butter and jelly sandwich I have for lunch today...


yeah, I had to choke-down my tuna sandwich too!
-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is that an appetizer portion ? :shock:


Uh........it's Wyoming Wild Bison, "the most expensive meat per pound on the planet" Mrs Goob says.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Uh........it's Wyoming Wild Bison, "the most expensive meat per pound on the planet" Mrs Goob says.
> 
> .


I don't know, Utah bison or moose would be in there for cost also.

But if you have to worry about cost go to the meat market down the street.

Wow, I stole the top of the page from Goob.-*|*-*-band-*-*|*-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> .................................
> 
> But if you have to worry about cost go to the meat market down the street.
> 
> .....................................................


Ya know, that's a great idea.

My retirement planner guy and Mrs. Goob say "thanks"

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A word of caution: Clean your BBQ grill grate ASAP after cooking. The marinade will corrode the grate.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Just used this recipe on some beef steaks last night. It was a hit, all my friends and I loved it!! Thanks goob!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Uh........it's Wyoming Wild Bison, "the most expensive meat per pound on the planet" Mrs Goob says.
> 
> .


Until she saw the bill for your bighorn hunt....

I tried this recipe with some antelope the other night, and it was fantastic! I also added some montreal steak seasoning just because.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Until she saw the bill for your bighorn hunt....
> 
> I tried this recipe with some antelope the other night, and it was fantastic! I also added some montreal steak seasoning just because.


Man, that's pretty. Is that a tenderloin?

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Man, that's pretty. Is that a tenderloin?
> 
> .


Yep. I usually leave the tenderloins whole on antelope since they are so huge! After thawing, I let these two sit overnight in your marinade recipe.

I sure love to hear when people tell me how horrible antelope are to eat. When I ask them how they took care of the antelope, it is always the same story... "Well it ran around for a couple hours in 90 degree heat, we gutted it, drug it through the sage back to the truck, and then drove 2-3 hours home with the hide on in the back of our truck. It was the nastiest darn thing I have ever tried."

:grin:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

True story CPA.

Speed goat is one of the best meats, if you get it taken care of right away. 
If you don't get the hide off and get it cooled out, it is not even good for jerky. :shock:

I will have to try the recipe, it looks and sounds great.


----------

